# Wednesday's (6/26/02) MLB TV Schedule



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

*Blue = DirecTV EI Cubs feed.*
*Purple = ESPN games.*

*11:20am PT*
Reds (No TV) @ Cubs *(FSN Chicago & EI 754)* & *ESPN*

*1:05pm PT*
Padres (Ch 4 Padres) @ Giants (No TV)

*4:05pm PT*
Yankees (YES) @ Orioles (CSN-Baltimore) 
Expos (No TV) @ Pirates (No TV) 
Indians (FSN Ohio) @ Red Sox (NESN) & *ESPN 2*
Phillies (CSN Philadelphia) @ Marlins (No TV) & *ESPN Alternate*

*4:10pm PT*
Braves (FSN South) @ Mets (MSG) & *ESPN*

*4:15pm PT*
Blue Jays (Rogers SportsNet) @ Devil Rays (FSN Florida)

*5:05pm PT*
Tigers (FSN Detroit) @ Royals (No TV) 
White Sox (FSN Chicago) @ Twins (FSN North-Minnesota) 
Angels (No TV) @ Rangers (FSN Southwest Alternate) 
D'Backs (FSN Arizona) @ Astros (FSN Southwest)

*5:10pm PT*
Brewers (FSN North-Wisconsin) @ Cardinals (FSN Midwest)

*7:05pm PT*
A's (FSN Bay Area) @ Mariners (FSN Northwest)

*7:10pm PT*
Rockies (FSN Rocky Mountain) @ Dodgers (FSN West 2)


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Marlins blackout lift on ESPN2 Alternate.


----------

